# WWII airfield buildings nr Whitchurch Shropshire. pic heavy!



## pirate_cat (Nov 8, 2008)

Some images of an airfield used during WWII (which is now used for skydiving) dont know much about the place but I encountered dog walkers and paintballers quite regularly strolling past the buildings.


anyhow onwards.

the inside of a large concrete bunker with several rooms and me with no torch this visit







The exit of the bunker






A delightful little room in a garage type building, the only real chav damage in the place







this looked like an old set of offices, but it was hard to be sure







I did a little dance when I found this heap, bonus points to whoever can identify it.







Some sort of bunker all covered in earth.








I also took a model out here at a later date with me, I did come away with some interesting shot which give a better view of the site, I also had a torch and flashgun.

inside one of the office buildings







a creepy shot from inside a shelter













I think this is an old telephone exchange







and my fave shot of the day, also from the shelter


----------



## Kaputnik (Nov 8, 2008)

Great pics, P-C!
Love old airfields, that 'Dead End' pic of yours is a Stanton shelter, used for air raid protection.
really like the old car pic


----------



## Newage (Nov 8, 2008)

*RAF Base*

Hi Priate_cat great find and the pictures are fantastic.
OK do a little digging for you, if the airfield is about 3miles SSE of Whitchurch then it was RAF TILSTOCK
Run by fighter command between 1942 and 1946.
It had 3 runways all concrete numbered 062,122,181 there were 4 T2 hangers on site and 30 concrete hard standings. 
RAF personal numbered 1951 with 422 WAAF's based there. 
Picture number 6 is a Stanton air raid shelter it has either 1 or 2 entrances made of pre fab sections bolted together. 
Picture 10 is indeed a telephone rack.

Cheers Newage


----------



## pirate_cat (Nov 8, 2008)

blimey that was quick, you beat me to that one!


----------



## Bax__ (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice pictures, the car may be a Jaguar from the 60's but not 100% sure it's hard to tell from the angle it taken from.


----------



## whostolemymonkey (Nov 8, 2008)

The old car looks like a hillman minx, an example of which can be found here, its almost at the same angle too.http://www.freefoto.com/images/21/08/21_08_2---Hillman-Minx-OSK818_web.jpg


----------



## Urban Mole (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice find there, plenty to photograph, and having a model adds to the great shots, excellent


----------



## Neosea (Nov 8, 2008)

Your model looks bored. Nice buildings and like the Black Sabbath graffiti.


----------

